# Nuldernauw und Nijkernauw ?



## herrfrick (13. September 2016)

Hallo,

Mitte Oktober bin ich ein paar Tage in Barneveld, zwischen Amsterdam und Apeldoorn.

Am schnellsten ist da das/die Nuldernauw und Nijkernauw zu erreichen.
Ich will da nur mit der Spinnrute bissl rumfitscheln.

Auf was muss ich mich da einstellen?
Wie sind die Angelstellen beschaffen, Spundwand, Steinpackungen oder?
Wie siehts mit Zander, Mefo, Barsch, Hecht und anderen Räubern aus?
Bin für alle Tipps dankbar, auch andere Gewässerempfehlungen.

Petri Heil
Thomas


----------



## Blechinfettseb (20. September 2016)

*AW: Nuldernauw und Nijkernauw ?*

Hallo

 Von Spundwänden und Steinpackungen ist da nicht viel. Das sind keine Kanäle/Flüsse wie du Sie evtl. von Deutschland kennst. 

 Diese Randmeere sind eigentlich wie große Seen, mal schmäler mal breiter, durch die sich die Schifffahrtsrinne zieht. Oft mit dichten Schilfbewuchs oder Strandartig auslaufend. Teilweise vom Ufer aus gigantische Flachzonen bis es mal tiefer wird. Vom Ufer meist sehr schlecht zu befischen. Wenn dann an den Brücken oder bei den Häfen vom Ufer befischbar. Überall wo es direkt ins tiefere geht bzw. die Fahrrinne verläuft. Die Flachzonen werden wie in den anderen Randmeere über eine Dichte Unterwasservegetation verfügen.  Falls es temperaturmäßig schon gut abgesackt ist könnten auch die Häfen schon interessant sein. 

 Beide Gewässer haben guten Hechtbestand. Auch Zander und Barsch sind vertreten.

 Ich würde mit Gummis die Kanten zur Fahrrinne abwerfen. Daher vorher genau die Tiefenkarten und Google Earth studieren um beangelbare Stellen auszumachen. Ohne Planung geht das schnell in die Hose. 

 Schau mal hier die Tiefenkarten an: https://webapp.navionics.com/#boating@10&key=}m~}H{gl`@


----------



## herrfrick (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Nuldernauw und Nijkernauw ?*

Hallo Blechinfettseb,

 danke für Deine Info.

 Auf die Navionics wäre ich jetzt gar nicht gekommen.
 Da sieht man ja wirklich schön was los ist.
 Werde jetzt mal die relevanten Stellen anschauen.


Habe auch mit dem *Hengelsportcentrum Nijkerk* rumgemailt.

Vispas und Infos bekomme ich vor Ort, kostet 38 €.

Des VisPlanner hab ich schon aufs Handy geladen.

Ich werd einfach die Spinne einpacken, mir die Sache vor Ort anschauen und dann zum *Hengelsportcentrum Nijkerk* gehen.

 Dort werde ich dann die endgültige Entscheidung treffen ob ich die 40.- € für den Vispas investiere oder die Angel einfach mal im Auto liegen lasse.


 Petri

 Thomas



Tschüß und Petri.

Thomas


----------



## Vinho (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nuldernauw und Nijkernauw ?*



herrfrick schrieb:


> Hallo Blechinfettseb,
> 
> danke für Deine Info.
> 
> ...




Hallo Thomas,

bin zufällig auf den Thread hier gestoßen und wäre an deinen Erfahrungen zur/zum Nuldernauw interessiert.

Oder hast du die Angel liegen lassen?

War schon öfters in Harderwijk am Wolderwijd, fand es aber zunehmend verkrautet, so dass es selbst mit dem Boot nicht mehr wirklich Spaß machte.

Gruß
Marvin


----------

